# Dirt/sand motorbike racing/havin fun with other expats!



## vennerfr (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello there peeps! 
I was looking to get one(pref an enduro) in a month or so, but i thought where can i actually use it?? Im based in the marina, and i dunno if i'll have a trailer so i was gonna ride it to where its needed to be, but where would that actually be??

Where do you(if any) go for a play in the desert? [email protected] heard of a track somewhere? but dunno where axactly?

Finally!?, where to get one? any hints? dont really wanna buy new? and i'm only after a honda really.... would it be easier/cheaper to import?? i have to ask...

Well, best be off! gotta convince the wife...mind you i wanna get her one too! lol

thanks in advance guys and gals!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Lots of questions... 

There are groups that go out in the desert. If you speak to a local they just seem to go anywhere and do it. But there are actual tracks and such that westerners seem to go to more often. Dubizzle has bikes listed. There is a local motorcycle/car forum. Do a search. 

Does your wife ride?? I dont ride moto bikes but do ride street. Always interested in meeting girls that actually ride anything on two wheels with a motor.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's a motocross track at Jebel Ali next to the karting track opposite the hotel.


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

Theres this desert area in lahbab, it is towards hatta oman, not too far from dubai though. All private cars can go drive up there and have fun, you can also hire quad bikes and other bikes to have fun on the dunes. I go there once in a while, test my car lol


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi,
I want to get into the scene too and was thinking of getting one.
A few friends of mine who don't have bikes hire them from the KTM farm for the day and they will guide you through the desert.
Apparently if you buy a bike from KTM over here they have a big shed in al aweer that they will let you keep your bike in for free, right next to the desert for big red, fossil rock etc. they can also service it there too.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

I rode a motocross bike in the desert, not much fun. Not much of a 4-wheeler guy but much better in the sand. Banshees here are a dime a dozen


----------

